# Reselling?



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone ever find out that something you made/sold for someone for personal use is being resold at a profit? 

I am really po'd at the moment, as I did a big order for someone at a discount for their personal use, and I find it being sold on a website!! REALLY???

So not cool.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people are only out for the money and will do anything for it. I'm sorry you were taken advantage of. Bet you won't sell to that person again.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed total lesson learned on that one. I will only do deals for people I know and trust. 

 Just a little tired of being kicked in the tush. 

ON the upside I have an interview for a job tomorrow that's walking distance from my apt! So fingers crossed on that one! Will be nice to work, even if it's only a 14month contract! 

And... I saw a Delorean yesterday in the future shop parking lot! HAHAH!!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually, it wouldn't really be such a bad thing if they bought your items and are reselling them. You would sell more items since they would buy from you in bulk. You would essentially become like a supplier. Kind of like how stores buy in bulk from a wholesaler and then resell at a mark up. I think it's a good thing since you would have a constant demand for your items. It's technically better than having to sell one item at a time from your shop, or having them sit in your shop unsold and unused. 

You might want to just confront them and have the transactions done up front as a wholesale rather than in secret. It could work out well for you both. Put in some stipulations like they have to tell the customer that they are reselling items made by you. You could maybe put tags on them and there's a stipulation that the tags must stay on. Stuff like that. I know that a lot of Etsy sellers sell wholesale to local stores and it has worked out well for them.

Just my two cents.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

See I would have no problem with wholesale... it's just this was something special I did as a one time thing for the herd, not for profit.  

No worries, lesson learned and indeed, totally looking into fun labels!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, I see. That would make me feel hurt too since you went out of your way to do something nice for them. 

Well, if they approach you again for more items, you can still sell to them, just don't lower your price for them and label your work. That way, you make a decent price for your work, get recognition, and they can still re-sell your products at a mark up and be happy. Honestly, we can never quite monitor all of our customers to know what they do with our products. So sell them at a price that is fair to yourself. If they are able to sell your products at a mark up, you may be pricing too low.

I know that a lot of Etsy sellers that wholesale actually mark UP their prices for wholesale, not mark down. Funny, huh?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I once did re-draw one of my favorite signer, Melanie C, logo (in high quality) and put it for free on a forum. Then I find out some people started selling t-shirt with the logo. I know they where made using the drawing I made because the colors where not like those sold in her official shop.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I made a miniature porcelain fairy from scratch that took weeks to finish.
Then painted a birdhouse and attached the fairy.
Gave as a gift to a lady who ran the shop next to where I worked.
Saw it for sale in her shop a week later  
I felt hurt.
On the flip side though I have given away tons of crafts to people I know
as well as family and had wonderful experences.


----------

